# Air Bags



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

I have thought about upgrading my 92 YJ in a few years to a TJ. Has anyone had a problems with airbags and plows? This may be an old or irrelevant question to some, but I have always plowed with older vehicles. I know what sometimes I have hit things hard.

Plowmeister should know........


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

how can you have a problem with it? the plow is in front of the truck, and your airbag sensors are on your bumper


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks. I did know how or what sets off the airbags except a sudden stop..


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

When you hit something hard enough to CRUSH the front of the jeep the air bags will deploy.


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

On a TJ - the airbag sensor is near the steering column, where it goes through the tub - NOT anywhere near the bumper. Any sort of plowing, hitting, tripping the plow, etc will not set off the air bag. You have no worries.


----------

